# What makes nano tanks so pricey?



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm interested in starting a small shrimp tank, but the price of the tanks is really putting me off. What is it that makes these little tanks so expensive? 

Are the wally mart versions any good?
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium-Kit-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/14660258?findingMethod=rr


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm guessing they're expensive because people will pay it. Some of the new nano tanks are quite nice if you want to spend the money. If you don't, check out your local thrift stores, yard sales or Craigslist.org. A used 5 gallon tank with a clamp lamp on top and a cfl bulb is plenty for shrimp and easy plants. The tank you linked would be fine. It is acrylic, so it won't break as easily as glass but it scratches easier. You might not want to use the filter with shrimp, unless you can put a sponge over the intake, and the hood covers the top - keeping it safe from cats but not allowing emergent plant growth. Frankly, you could keep rcs in a well rinsed large pickle jar in a window with good light and just dirt, plants and water. When they multiply out of control sell some, give them away or feed them to your other tanks. I have a large plastic animal cookie container from costco that holds about 2.5 gallons - perfect for shrimp. You can spend a lot in this hobby if you want to, but with a little creativity it is not necessary. Just choose your species carefully.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

The thing that makes these tanks so expensive is three white letters that read ADA, usually in the lower right hand corner. I personally never understood it..... Vicky is right though. With a little creativity you could save yourself a lot of money.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

The Trigger said:


> The thing that makes these tanks so expensive is three white letters that read ADA, usually in the lower right hand corner. I personally never understood it..... Vicky is right though. With a little creativity you could save yourself a lot of money.


I thought the same thing until I saw one in person. There are also cheaper rimless tanks, but the silicone work and clarity are not the same.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

vicky said:


> Frankly, you could keep rcs in a well rinsed large pickle jar in a window with good light and just dirt, plants and water.


I LOVE this idea!! Now I have to go buy a big ole jar of pickles and eat 'em all up fast....


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

JustLikeAPill said:


> I thought the same thing until I saw one in person. There are also cheaper rimless tanks, but the silicone work and clarity are not the same.


I've only seen one once. And as much as I hate to admit it, the glass was crystal clear and the silicone was done perfectly. I could just never stomach the prices. But for quality like that, I guess you get what you pay for right?


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, more money may get you clearer glass, more perfect seams, more pleasing shape or proportion, and a Picasso for your wall. All of this is great if you have the money and it is what you want. Just remember, as long as it doesn't leak, explode, or leach toxins into the water the shrimp don't care how clear the glass is or how much you paid. ;-)

Enjoy your pickles, and your shrimp.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

vicky said:


> the shrimp don't care how clear the glass is or how much you paid. ;-)
> 
> enjoy your pickles, and your shrimp.


hee hee


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah those ADA tank really... uhmm cant think of the word for it.. but i bought a 10 gal and take out the trim.. its been up for a month.. and it works perfectly fine.. looks pretty clean too w no leak


----------



## cichlid85 (May 16, 2012)

In my opinion, I cant tell a difference in the glass clairity when I compare to most other tanks. ADA tanks do look nice though and has made me not like the traditional black rim and hood covers anymore!

I dont mean to advertise for this company, but I just got a 3 gallon all glass set up and am very impressed with it. The price is awesome compared to what I have been seeing out there. It was $45 usd!

If you are looking, i would recommend it. Its called Picotope, by JBJ.
I have been looking for an all glass nano but was only finding acrylic or the all glass ones I did find were more than I wanted to spend.


----------



## fjord (Sep 22, 2011)

I recently saw some small cube nano tanks by Eheim, Aquastyle I think, that ship with an inside filter and LED, about 4, 6 and 9 gallon as I recall that I thought were quite attractive and somewhat reasonable considering they are a complete setup. Seems the best prices I've noted are on ebay. I don't have any experience with them, however. Also search for Mr. Aqua Cube Frameless Glass Aquariums at Marine Depot. They have a 3 gallon bowfront that's about $27.


----------

